# 10.2 dead slow with Samba on 2 different systems



## MMacD (Mar 10, 2016)

In the past, I've installed Samba 3.6 under various versions of FreeBSD, and Windows machines connected and ran about as promptly and briskly as I expected.

This time, after installing 10.2 on 2 very different systems (an A1SRM-2558F with 16GB and inbuilt Intel gigabit NICs, and an older Gigabyte board with a Phenom II 6-cpu chip, 32GB, and an add-on Intel NIC gigabit card), just the connection itself to Samba 3.6 takes a minute or more.  Another system, still happily running 9.2, takes the usual instant, so it's not Samba's fault.

Has anyone else experienced this, or am I just lucky?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2016)

Have you tried enabling aio(4) (also needs to be enabled in smb.conf)? It improved things immensely for me.


----------



## MMacD (Mar 10, 2016)

I haven't, but now I will!


----------



## MMacD (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm guessing (I don't plan on checking) that they changed the code even in 3.6, and thereby broke it.

Because my machines are dev machines with nobody using them but me, I created a share [all]  with path / so I can make changes easily.

But, I found that I couldn't do more than `ls /`  No access to anything below /

With 
	
	



```
log level = 2
```
, I tail(1)'d /samba.log and discovered that samba thinks /usr is a symlink outside the share rooted at /.

To fix it requires 3 lines, the 3rd one potentially dangerous if other people have access via samba:


```
follow symlinks  = yes
wide links  = yes
allow insecure wide links = yes
```

Once those lines were in, and samba restarted, it all worked like a charm.

(Should the css for the code tags perhaps be modified to support inline code?  It looks a bit silly right now) [_Mod: That's because you're not using them correctly_]
(Evidently.  I'll try to do better.)


----------

